# Why GPUZ showing THRM perfcap on my gtx 1080?



## Gpuzman (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello. Sometimes GPUZ reporting at starting games for a moment, perfcap reason THRM which is for 15 seconds, on my Gtx 1080 Xtreme. I dont know why because temps are very low 50C.  Screen:

  Screen:








Any ideas why?Ahh and restart pc fixing this completelly until again. Thx for suggestion. My temps are very low , so i dont know why it reporting THRM. THX!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2016)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ting-games-or-benchmarks.225080/#post-3507726


----------



## Gpuzman (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes but i dont have answer why is THRM which is related to TEMPS. So thats why i ask again. Thx and cheers


----------



## Naki (Aug 18, 2016)

Not again.  This feels like repeated déjà vu all over again.


----------



## Gpuzman (Aug 18, 2016)

So you dont know why it reporting sometimes THRM even with good temps?


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 18, 2016)

Gpuzman said:


> So you dont know why it reporting sometimes THRM even with good temps?


It's called "Reliability Voltage", the maximum voltage that the card is allowed to run at.

Everything is normal.


----------



## Gpuzman (Aug 18, 2016)

Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit. So why i have this perfcap sometimes after starting games for few seconds,  even if my temps are low?

Its not Reliability Voltage.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 18, 2016)

Does it really matter? you have been told more than once what you see is normal now for gods sake stop worring and just play your damn games and be happy.


----------



## Gpuzman (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes i know just want to be sure. Why it showing THRM for a moment ( temp limit ) when temps are fine and good. Maybe a thermals ( VRM ? ) somewhere in the card or its not possible?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 6, 2016)

#OCD


----------

